# Raf Sculthorpe



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2014)

Not seen this place on the forums for a while..visited here with black shuck.really enjoyed this explore.and its amazing to think that this was one of the biggest and busiest bases in Europe.Originally starting life as a satellite airfield for west raynham.but ended up becoming an independent station..In 1944 it was left empty and started being redeveloped to serve as a heavy bomber base,work was completed in 1946..During the Cold War it was a very busy base,being used during the Berlin crisis,and I know through someone I know that live bombs were loaded during the Cuban crisis and were all on standby.the base shut in the eighties,and the majority of the base sold off in the nineties.

The guard house as you enter up the main drive




The accommodation blocks,these were available for the single service people.the married quarters were on a seperate site and that was sold off and now forms a place called wicken village.













There are loads of these style blocks around the site..now totally trashed though.













The old baseball court..I think the Americans were keen on R&R on base.




This is the old school building.it was nice to see all the artwork still on the walls










Next is the NCO'S buildings.these were a little more upmarket to the single quarters.all the halls were carpeted,better room,and instead of shower blocks there were bathrooms.they had there own canteen and bar area.

The bar area.







The kitchen area




The corridor down to the NCO'S rooms and one of the baths










Heading away from the accommodation blocks.its time to look at the admin blocks,here we have two guardhouses the one to the main gate for the airfirld and another one a little further up.this was an military police guard house.







The admin blocks..this consists of several things.the telephone exchanges and millitary police office,the British consulate,amongst many other rooms.


































This we thought was prob the motor pool with its sliding doors.there was a nice sign on the wall I liked too.










The tower was a lot larger than I have ever been in.spread over four floors.there was even a bar area at the end.we did wonder what a bar area was doing in a tower.but I guess there was lots of people stuck out here away from the main base and all the outbuildings too.so they could get a snack here.




















Thank you for looking.hope you enjoyed my take on Sculthorpe.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 8, 2014)

The first corridor shot is fab!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2014)

I love this. Soooooooo much to see and some fantastic control tower porn. On my list. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2014)

HughieD said:


> I love this. Soooooooo much to see and some fantastic control tower porn. On my list. Thanks for sharing...



Thank you..I would be quick.you won't get to that tower much longer..but the rest will still be fine


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 8, 2014)

*RAF Sculthorpe*

Ok so had a brilliant visit back to an old stomping ground of mine!...... He's a few of my shots!!!...




































Thanks for looking peeps and thanks Mikey for a cool explore.!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2014)

Great set of shots there shuck.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 8, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set of shots there shuck.



Thanks Mikey, was good to come out of semi retirement as such and have such a cool explore! Never knew you could walk as fast, very glad we did it now, as by the looks of it, it'll be nigh on impossible in a few weeks time!. Personally I'm glad to feel the fire still burns within! What a rush! . Many thanks again!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome shots guys! Looks a top explore! 
Thanks for sharing such fantastic photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2014)

Some dont look too bad considering how long its been empty.Great report and pics.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 9, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Some dont look too bad considering how long its been empty.Great report and pics.



Thanks Flyboys, been here many times, but this time was extra special!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 9, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome shots guys! Looks a top explore!
> Thanks for sharing such fantastic photos!



Thanks X! Pales into insignificance compared to your work, but hey we do what we can!...... I like visiting sites multiple times, as I discussed with the the " Head " nature always reclaims the site in a different way each time you visit, the light is always different! So many variables to remember. It always looks different especially when you see it with photographic eyes!.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Dec 9, 2014)

absolutely great report fave pic is the telephone exchange thingy lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 10, 2014)

This looks like an awesome explore. 3rd shot down (corridor shot) is a winner for me. Cheers for sharing guys!


----------

